# Total Eclipse Hours Before the Solstice



## rhitland (Dec 20, 2010)

Tonight is a rare event in that there is a total eclipse of the moon within hours of the winter solstice. The last known time this took place was almost 400 years ago. It is supposed to start around 1:33am ET tonight so if you are a night owl step out and take a look at the red moon tonight. 

http://whoknew.news.yahoo.com/?nc&vid=23549392

http://www.aolnews.com/2010/12/19/lunar-eclipse-december-2010-falls-on-winter-solstice/


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 21, 2010)

I woke up at 1 a.m. and watched it in our backyard with my wife and daughter and dogs!
We had our Masonic Lodge meeting a few hours before. Salado Masonic Lodge is one of the few Moon Lodges left in Texas.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 21, 2010)

Texas has a few Moon Lodges and the Lodge of the Moon.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 21, 2010)

Tranquility Lodge... Texas has jurisdiction on the moon!


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2010)

is it possible to have an "earth lodge" on the moon, then?  lol.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 22, 2010)

JTM said:


> is it possible to have an "earth lodge" on the moon, then? lol.



Well, Tranquility meets all over the state, "until such time a lodge building can be constructed in our home jurisdiction."  When they do get it constructed, I think I will need to catch a ride with someone.  I'll chip in some gas money. lol


----------



## owls84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I guess a few of you caught the Total Eclipse of the Moon but who saw the Total Eclipse of the Heart???


[video=youtube;840B27zYfOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2010)

Stayed up, went outside and the sky was cloudy...doh!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 22, 2010)

I see you Bonnie Tyler and raise you the Dan Band.
[video=youtube;cIRiZsDObrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIRiZsDObrU[/video]


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that's funny right there...  :wink:


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 23, 2010)

Sandra and I were lucky enough to catch a few glimpses of the event through the clouds. It was worth every minute of lost sleep. 



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Now that's funny right there...  :wink:


 
For sure, but it's going to take some work now, to get my brain to unhook the "The Dan Band" images from those of the eclipse. Eeewww...  :28:


----------



## dhouseholder (Dec 24, 2010)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Sandra and I were lucky enough to catch a few glimpses of the event through the clouds. It was worth every minute of lost sleep.



Last Monday night was a very important night at our lodge. 

The night of the Total Lunar Eclipse held some very important allegorical connections at Sugar Land Masonic Lodge and the number 3. This is a bit of what I discussed at the Lodge.

1) It was December Stated Meeting
2) It was the night that we voted to institute our pet project of a 501C*3* corporation. (3 being a key number) This project has been the accumulation of many, many brothers, working diligently on this project for over 5 years.
3) It was the exact 3rd anniversary of me being raised as a MM.
4) It was the exact 90th Anniversary of the founding of our Lodge (9 being 3, 3 times) 
5) It was the night in which 3 Heavenly bodies were in perfect alignment. 
   a) The Sun in all of this, represents the Golden Rule being golden in color; to remind us of that important rule of charity.
   b) The Earth in this is representative of the Earthly realm in which we are to conduct our labors.
   c) And the Moon representative of our Will; for it is on the Tarot, that great symbology, in which the High Priestess sits     between the pillars B&J, with a moon resting upon her brow denoting thought.
   d) The shadow of the Earth, cast by the Sun, resting on the Moon.
6) And it was the beginning of the birth of the Sun, being Winter Solstice.
It was a night in which I will never forget.


----------



## MasonicTexan (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah it was kind of overcast, I stayed up till 2, but didn't see a thing.
Next one is supposed to be in 2014, so that's a little better than 400 years.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 25, 2010)

Think it'll be hard to fill the chairs up there? at least without some sort of mechanical attachment.  And, just how much assistance would a SD _deem necessary_ to prepare a candidate?

Have these issues been _explored_?


----------

